# Solicitors fee for p i a b claim



## djohn (27 Jun 2010)

Hi could anyone yell me if 8k euro,s is to much for a solicitor to charge for a non contested claim made though the P I A B.


----------



## Eithneangela (27 Jun 2010)

Not enough info here to respond.  I thought the whole idea of the PIAB was to be able to claim without the input of solicitors!


----------



## djohn (27 Jun 2010)

Hi it was a non contested claim for a accident at work i had 6 doctor,s visits at 100 euro,s a time (i paid the first one) i had 3 meetings with my solicitor.
There was noting complicated the other party admitted liability and the case was settled.

I did,nt know that you did,nt  need a solicitor to make a claim and was not told.


----------



## laughter189 (27 Jun 2010)

You obviously feel you have paid excessive fees to a solicitor , and there is a procedure to deal with this type of complaint.

You should do this through the Law Society . ( website  link attached )

All correspondence must be in writing , and first you must write to your solicitor , outlining your dissatisfaction .

All the info you need is here :

[broken link removed]


----------



## Complainer (28 Jun 2010)

Did the solicitor give you any estimate up-front of the costs?


----------



## gm88 (28 Jun 2010)

Whilst I would have no idea re cost of Solicitor for PIAB claim, the €100 doctor visit seems extremely excessive. I thought GP's charged between €40-60. €100 seems alot, unless they were Consultant visits.


----------



## Complainer (28 Jun 2010)

gm88 said:


> Whilst I would have no idea re cost of Solicitor for PIAB claim, the €100 doctor visit seems extremely excessive. I thought GP's charged between €40-60. €100 seems alot, unless they were Consultant visits.


As soon as you mention 'legal' to your doctor, the price doubles.


----------



## djohn (28 Jun 2010)

Hi no he would not give an estimate up front.When i asked he said all cases were different and he could not give an estimate.
 There was no  difficult work involved  ie:having to prove liability the other party admitted 100% liability.I feel like i have been overcharged but have noting to Gage it on.


----------



## Complainer (28 Jun 2010)

Ask him why he didn't send you a 'Section 68' letter outlining the basis for charging. He is legally required to do this. Search around for other threads on this site asking the same question, like this one; http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?p=876779


----------



## djohn (28 Jun 2010)

Thanks for the advice and useful link,s think i will complain to the law society and see what happens.

Cheers all


----------



## Brendan Burgess (28 Jun 2010)

I don't think that it is appropriate to complain to any professional body, until you have complained to him first. 

Set out your complaint in writing.
Get his response in writing 

and then assess whether you have a case or not. 

Did the bill not say 40 hours@ €200 an hour? 

Brendan


----------



## Mr. C.J.H. (28 Jun 2010)

How much of the Bill is made up of professional fee and how much is made up in outlay? Paying to see your doctor is only a small part of the fees the doctor gets, he/she will get €300-€450 per Medical Report. How many medical reports were obtained on your behalf? And how much did the solicitor have to spend of his money regarding medical examination fees/reports for you? Was there any other outlay incurred e.g. Consultant Engineer reports, etc?


----------



## djohn (28 Jun 2010)

Hi I will write to him first.There where two medical reports obtained for me plus the visits and 250 euro,s for postage the outlay was 1,600 euro,s inclusive.My quibble is with getting charged 6,500 inclusive for his services in what was a very straight forward case.


----------



## TheShark (29 Jun 2010)

My GP charges €280 for a simple PIAB report , way over the top in my opinion.


----------



## z104 (29 Jun 2010)

djohn said:


> Hi could anyone yell me if 8k euro,s is to much for a solicitor to charge for a non contested claim made though the P I A B.


 

Why did you use a solicitor for PIAB?


----------



## McCrack (2 Jul 2010)

Hi djohn

The Bill of Costs you got from your solicitor, set down a breakdown here of each and every item and I'll give you an informed opinion whether each may be excessive.


----------



## djohn (3 Jul 2010)

Hi McCrack

Thanks for the offer of help.I have already written to the solicitor so it might not be proper to disclose exact information at this time.I feel it only fair to wait for his response.


----------



## chasm (8 Jul 2010)

TheShark said:


> My GP charges €280 for a simple PIAB report , way over the top in my opinion.



That's just pure greed imo, my GP only charged me €40 for my piab report, which is the price of the normal consultation at the surgery.  I think if my GP asked for an extortinate amount of money to do a medical i would seriously consider changing Doctors, because i would feel that they were more interested in their fee rather than their patient.


----------

